# Speaker advise.



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Need some advise on a Princeton 68 Re-issue speaker swap. It has a stock Greenback in it. It a 8 month old brand new amp that i play once in a while. Dont know if the speaker is broken in yet.
My question: can i get something that will be break up a bit more at lower volume?
Right now, the amp stays very clean until i get pass 6-7 volume and i never use it pass 3-4.
What should i be looking for? I play mostly country, pop, rock and roll, no hard rock.
Thanks for the advise.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That’ll be tough, the Greenback breaks up pretty early. You could get a very low wattage/low efficiency speaker like a 15 watt blue frame Weber, and there might be a slight difference but it won’t be a lot. Maybe a small attenuator? If you attenuate 3-5dB they still sound pretty good. It won’t get you down to bedroom volume, but it might be enough. I have a spare one if you want to try it out, Marcos. Just let me know and you can give it a try.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The other option would be a cab sim (to PA) or reamp device like an unleash.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zdogma said:


> That’ll be tough, the Greenback breaks up pretty early. You could get a very low wattage/low efficiency speaker like a 15 watt blue frame Weber, and there might be a slight difference but it won’t be a lot. Maybe a small attenuator? If you attenuate 3-5dB they still sound pretty good. It won’t get you down to bedroom volume, but it might be enough. I have a spare one if you want to try it out, Marcos. Just let me know and you can give it a try.


Thank you buddy, thats really nice of you. I thought maybe Alnico low wattage (15 watts) like you said would do the trick, but this is a brand new amp so dont want to mess with it too much (warranty) . Will keep you in mind my good sir.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Preamp tube swaps for different/early breakup?
I don't know myself, but I heard/read something along those lines.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I put a Weber 12F150 in a drri I had and it worked nicely for just that. Took the volume down a bit and broke up earlier.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I use an Eminence FDM (Maverick) in my DRRI. It allows for adjustable speaker efficiency from 100dB to 91dB. At the 91dB setting, a DRRI is still a bit loud for watching TV over but it is a noticeable difference and pretty livable, cranked up to 6 or so in a house. 

I believe FDM tech is available in many of their speakers but I've never heard of anyone getting a 10" FDM speaker. You'd have to contact them, I suppose.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My Princeton 68 breaks up too early for me to the point that I'm having issues trying to get a clean sound from it. It starts breaking up when I have the volume on 4. Might be the Dr Z speaker in it. Wanna trade speakers Marc? We could do a comparison between the 2 if you want.

Btw I just realized the 68 Princeton Reverb is not a reissue like the 65. They did some tweaks to the original 68 and came up with it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Could try a boost pedal


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> My Princeton 68 breaks up too early for me to the point that I'm having issues trying to get a clean sound from it. It starts breaking up when I have the volume on 4. Might be the Dr Z speaker in it. Wanna trade speakers Marc? We could do a comparison between the 2 if you want.
> 
> Btw I just realized the 68 Princeton Reverb is not a reissue like the 65. They did some tweaks to the original 68 and came up with it.


It may be because you play humbucker equipped guitars buddy. Try it with your Tele and let me know how it reacts.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

isnt the most obvious solution getting an overdrive pedal.
just thinking out-loud..
G.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> It may be because you play humbucker equipped guitars buddy. Try it with your Tele and let me know how it reacts.


Didn't even think of that. I guess coz I've been playing these guitars for quite a bit now and so replacing the guitar is the last thing in my mind. I'll check it out next practice. Thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I once heard of a guy who took a razor blade to his speakers to get that nice fuzzy break up.



I wouldn’t.


----------



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

I had a Deluxe Reverb with nothing but miles of clean. I put in a pair of smooth cone Weber 10A125-O. They broke up real nice starting at around 2.5 on the volume. You can also put in hotter pickups, they push the amp into overdrive sooner. Seymour Duncan has some hot wound stuff that sounds good.

By the way, if you put a 15 watt speaker into a 15 watt tube amp you'll blow it for sure. Been there. Aim for 25 watts.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

WGS Veteran 10? They are low efficiency and rated at 20W. They will break up soon and not amplify volume efficiently. Meaning quieter.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Most folks with a PR have the opposite problem of yours -- early breakup! If you really want that grunt at lower volumes, then best bet is an attenuator IMHO. I'd look at a Weber MASS for that. I've also used a Barber Gain Changer to add some grit to a clean amp -- its a very versatile pedal.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Jensen P12R 25W breaks up rather early in my BJ. Too early for the style I play unfortunately. Might be an option for you.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Preamp tube swaps for different/early breakup?
> I don't know myself, but I heard/read something along those lines.


If you get pass 6-7 volume and it's still clean I'm not sure you'll get the speaker to breakup when you use it on 3-4. Try to swap the tubes or bias the power tubes hotter first before installing a new speaker.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

blue_dog said:


> bias the power tubes hotter


From what I understand, that will give earlier breakup, but it'll also wear out the tubes quicker?


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

laristotle said:


> From what I understand, that will give earlier breakup, but it'll also wear out the tubes quicker?


Yes it would wear them out quicker


----------

